# 5 Axis CNC



## Tom Griffin (Jun 1, 2012)

I stumbled across this site and thought it would be worth sharing to show what can be done with CNC. The company is *MDA Precision* and they specialize in high quality manual and CNC benchtop mills and lathes. Here is a video showing their 5 axis CNC mill in operation. Fun stuff.

Tom

[video=youtube;vark2IBMGr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=vark2IBMGr0[/video]


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 2, 2012)

I watched this before its really nice 
did you notice how the chuck turns as the trunion table rotates as if its geared to the trunion axis?
it looks odd when it moves  for some reason. that may be in the g-code 
steve


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jun 2, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> I watched this before its really nice
> did you notice how the chuck turns as the trunion table rotates as if its geared to the trunion axis?
> it looks odd when it moves  for some reason. that may be in the g-code
> steve



Steve,

In some cases, all five axis can move at once when generating complex shapes like mold cavities or jet engine compressor blades. I was actually quite impressed by the price. At $26K, the mill is comparably priced with many CNC three axis knee mills. They also make manual bench mills that are quite reasonable.

Tom


----------

